# 360° Panorama



## S-AGE (3. Dezember 2008)

Hi

Ich hab nen sau geilen Panorama Effekt gefunden _Klick_ Is das auch mit Photoshop möglich? Wär nice wenn jemand ein Tutorial davon machn könnte^^ (falls es geht)


----------



## ink (3. Dezember 2008)

Moin
Ja, es geht nicht.
Aber gibt ja immernoch das Internet: http://tjhole.com/tutorials/?p=3

mfg


----------

